
A Shrinking Pie? The IPv4 Transfer Market in 2017 - okket
https://labs.ripe.net/Members/wilhelm/a-shrinking-pie-the-ipv4-transfer-market-in-2017
======
alex_duf
Just in case people wonder how ipv6 is doing:
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html](https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html)

~~~
orf
Interesting, it's gained about 10% usage in the last year (~10% to 18-22%
globally). Not bad!

~~~
ema
Eyeballing that chart though it seems to have slowed down in the last half of
the year. Also interesting the pattern of slowed down adoption in the
beginning of each. I wonder what's up with that.

~~~
delibes
Was thinking the same, but more eyeballing also makes me think there's always
a slowdown or even dip in Jan/Feb. That seems even stranger.

~~~
MrRadar
Maybe people buying new IPv6-capable devices at the end of the year during the
holidays and then fewer buying them over the next few months?

It's also interesting to note the difference between weekend and weekday IPv6
traffic (~18% vs ~20%). Businesses are apparently far behind consumers in
adopting it.

------
baybal2
If you need to set up even a very small ISP, you will still need to have a
relatively sizable v4 ip pool.

Why a radical solution - NAT64 sees much better traction with anybody, but
largest ISP's than a "soft landing" solution of 464XLAT favored by big co. is
that:

1\. Setting up a nat is a 5 minute exercise.

2\. It appeals to beancounters because freed IPv4 blocks can be profitably
sold.

3\. Skype/netmeeting/netflix broke? Not our problem - ISP says. You can see
that the proportion of big to small ISPs is much lower outside of USA, and the
West in general. And fewer of them bothers with things like direct peering
with CDN networks, installing youtube cache appliance or dealing with Neflix
openconnect, unless being paid to do so.

~~~
rocqua
Make it mandatory for ISPs to offer leases (at regulated prices) of their last
mile to competitors. All of a sudden, the barrier to entry for new wired ISPs
drops.

Then, when an ISP fucks up sufficiently, competing ISPs can actually jump in
and fill the gap. That last mile is what is building the internet monopolies.

~~~
Steltek
Wasn't that what the US had with DSL? Copper lines had to be made available.
Locally, cable was always faster so that's what we went with. DSL was cheaper
though. Anyone recall what the experience was like?

~~~
toast0
In California, what is now AT&T offered retail DSL below the cost to
wholesalers, and was very slow to offer 'uverse' (adsl2 and vdsl, for speeds
over 6Mbps) to wholesalers. For ADSL1, it was a compelling offering, the data
portion of the circuit was delivered to the wholesaler, so they could deliver
things like straight Ethernet over ATM, instead of PPP over Ethernet, and had
different IP routing than At&t, for uverse, it was basically a normal att
account billed to the wholesaler. Getting problems fixed could be problematic
because of dealing with one company that had to deal with another; otoh they
were experts at dealing with att, because they did it so often.

Also: the FCC decided line sharing didn't apply to cable internet pretty early
in the lifetime of cable internet. Then when DSL companies complained (through
courts) that that wasn't fair, the FCC said we have enough competition between
cable, DSL, and power line (yeah) so DSL companies don't need to line share
either; only voice needs to be line shared.

------
ramshanker
Meanwhile my ISP Excitel is happy with CGN only :(. They don't even announce
IPv6 on their routing table.

The moment someone else offers equivalent speed 50Mbps symmetric Unlimited for
$13/Month, I will be out.

~~~
ta2384428
My god, I have the privilege of paying $60/Month for 4Mbps - not symmetric

------
matt4711
Hetzner is involved in many of the non-related entity transfers.

